# Neat Mobile Scanner 2008 Driver for Mac - Help Needed



## NJB1967 (Mar 1, 2019)

Hello - I need help finding a driver for the Neat Mobile Scanner 2008 for Mac. I have MacBook 13-inch aluminum body lat 2008 with the following configuration:


2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor
8 GB 1067 MHz DDR3 memory

The Neat Company support no longer has this driver for download on their support webpages.


Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try a newer driver. You can uninstall it if it doesn't work. Don't go to a 3rd party driver.


----------



## NJB1967 (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks, but no dice. My OS is too old, and I cannot upgrade with the processor onboard.


----------



## NJB1967 (Mar 1, 2019)

Neat does have a page with certified 3rd party scanners - https://support.neat.com/helpcenter/scan-third-party-scanners/.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Fine. I meant what people find when going through questionable sources on the web.


----------



## NJB1967 (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks. Much appreciated. I'm incorrect about the Neat support ... that link is if one wants to use 3rd party scanners with the Neat management software.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you are on 10.11 El Capitan, follow the steps below:
Right click (or CTRL + click) the Scanner Driver file that you dragged into the Devices folder and choose Open. If you see the following message click Open again. You will only have to do this once to allow the driver permission to run. Reboot your computer, and then to try scanning, follow the steps here.
mac open driver

https://support.neat.com/helpcenter/download-neat-scanner-drivers/


----------



## NJB1967 (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks spunk.funk - I tried this, but it doesn't work. I get the following message:


----------



## NJB1967 (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks, but I continue to get this message:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try these links: https://www.christopherprice.net/ne...tinued-download-legacy-alternatives-3430.html


----------



## NJB1967 (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks! I was able to download the older version, but now I cannot find the scanner in my devices list.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Reinstall it.


----------



## NJB1967 (Mar 1, 2019)

That's the challenge. It is not plug and play ... my system is not recognizing it and I do not have an installation disc.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

See if this helps: https://support.neat.com/helpcenter/install-neat-smart-organization-software/


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Remove the USB cable from the computer end, restart the computer. When the computer fully loads, turn on the scanner and plug in the USB Cable. Go to *System Preferences/Printers*. If the scanner is not listed, click the* + *and Add the Scanner


----------



## NJB1967 (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks. I've already tried that, but the scanner is not recognized. No worries. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Does it show in the "famous" Unknown Device in the Device Manager?


----------



## NJB1967 (Mar 1, 2019)

Unfortunately, no. I've send a note to Christopher Price, referenced in spunk.funk's note #10 above, to see if he can help. Thanks again.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Corday, NJB1967 is on a Mac, and does not have a Device Manager.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Meant SI. Sorry about my Windows terminology, but Post #18 indicates NJB1967 knew what I meant.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Under the Mac HDD, Is the scanner listed in */Library/ImageCapture/Devices*?


----------

